# PICC line via right internal jugular vein



## sateeshtv (Sep 4, 2009)

*Kindly suggest cpts- PICC line via right internal jugular vein*

Kindly suggest CPT
Procedure: After obtaining informed consent, the patient was placed in a
supine position and the right neck prepped and draped in sterile fashion.
The skin was anesthetized with 1% lidocaine. Under ultrasound guidance, a
micropuncture needle was used to access the right internal jugular vein.
Using Seldinger technique, a 10 cm in length dual lumen PICC line was
placed with the distal tip in the superior vena cava. The catheter was
secured in place with 3.0 nylon sutures and a sterile dressing applied.
The patient tolerated the procedure well and was transported to his room
in stable condition.
IMPRESSION:
Status-post ultrasound fluoroscopically guided placement of dual lumen
PICC line via right internal jugular vein as described above.


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Sep 4, 2009)

sateeshtv said:


> Procedure: After obtaining informed consent, the patient was placed in a
> supine position and the right neck prepped and draped in sterile fashion.
> The skin was anesthetized with 1% lidocaine. Under ultrasound guidance, a
> micropuncture needle was used to access the right internal jugular vein.
> ...



36555 if patient is under 5 yrs old, 36556 if older than 5 yrs. old, 77001 for fluoro and 76937 for U/s if a hard copy image was taken.

I hope this helps you,
Jim Pawloski CIRCC, R.T. (CV)


----------

